# What to expect from the leagues next year?



## timbuck (Feb 21, 2019)

Any news/rumors/speculation on what the lords of So Cal soccer have planned for their kingdoms this coming year (sorry - just getting caught up on Game of Thrones).
Will Discovery still exist in SCDSL?
Will there be more divisions in Flight 1?
Will San Diego add more letters to confuse people on what division a team is playing in?
Will Coast find a way to reduce travel for Silver and below teams?  Or will they become full of AYSO United teams and a bunch of mom and pop clubs?  (Which probably isn't the worst thing to happen to soccer in So Cal).
Will the DA and ECNL pissing match result in any changes?  Will DPL become a league outside of the Southwest?  Will ECNL create a 2nd tier?

(And how in the heck did soccer even exist before Silverlakes, Great Park and Oceanside were open?  What happened to all of those goat farms we used to train on and play tournaments and season games on?)


----------



## jpeter (Feb 21, 2019)

Boys DA annocements coming soon so we will see what happens.

Usclub is trying to making inroads with new offerings for the fall: http://www.nplwest.com & https://www.upslsoccer.com/youth

Will some of tradition Cal south club boys teams be on the move, yes appears to be a good possibility but with the limited numbers  not sure will make much of a difference in CS

The CRL changed formats this year and not sure if that has been successful of not but seems like there is been a lot of discussion on the stability & scheduling of this one.

The other offerings from CSL, DSL, presidio appear to be going on in the fall without much changes or new annocements?

One thing for sure change is constant so I'm sure there will be some affiliations or somethings to shake things up.


----------



## jayjay (Feb 21, 2019)

Anyone know when the boys DA announcements to take place?  I know AZ & NV are very interested.


----------



## Venantsyo (Feb 21, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Will Coast find a way to reduce travel for Silver and below teams? )


The amount of driving that will be required for the silver Elite Bracker of G09 (10 years old!!) is just absurd...


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Mar 6, 2019)

Doubt it. Probably all be the same levels of BS and confusion that there has been here for years. Oh to have a simple way to organise the teams and be able to play locally in harmony with our neighbors...far too logical...


----------



## Paul Spacey (Mar 6, 2019)

Too many $'s at stake for any organizations to make meaningful change that would be in the best interests of the clubs they serve and most importantly, in the best interests of player development. The traveling issue for me is the biggest shame in club soccer; it could be overcome with some intelligent thinking and harmony between league organizations and clubs but we know that won't be forthcoming and so we'll continue to have the 8 year olds traveling 2 hours for a 50 minute game. Utter madness.

The addition of different leagues and 'elite' level competition even in the small amount of time I've been involved in club soccer is both alarming and almost laughable at the same time. Just when you think it's impossible to create any more levels or 'exclusive' divisions or leagues, another one pops up.

It's ok though. All of the constant change and elite level competition is clearly helping the US continue to produce truly world class players and that is allowing both the men and women to dominate on the world stage, as proven again this week when the USWNT wiped the floor with SheBelieves competition...oops


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Mar 6, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> Too many $'s at stake for any organizations to make meaningful change that would be in the best interests of the clubs they serve and most importantly, in the best interests of player development. The traveling issue for me is the biggest shame in club soccer; it could be overcome with some intelligent thinking and harmony between league organizations and clubs but we know that won't be forthcoming and so we'll continue to have the 8 year olds traveling 2 hours for a 50 minute game. Utter madness.
> 
> The addition of different leagues and 'elite' level competition even in the small amount of time I've been involved in club soccer is both alarming and almost laughable at the same time. Just when you think it's impossible to create any more levels or 'exclusive' divisions or leagues, another one pops up.
> 
> It's ok though. All of the constant change and elite level competition is clearly helping the US continue to produce truly world class players and that is allowing both the men and women to dominate on the world stage, as proven again this week when the USWNT wiped the floor with SheBelieves competition...oops


Completely agree. The travel time is ridiculous. I don't understand how Cal South has allowed and sanctioned for so many levels and competitions, it just weakens everything. As a parent from Orange County, I fail to understand why we should be playing anyone from outside of OC unless we have beaten all those around us. I had a conversation with another parent about playing State Cup within 'county limits' first, with the top 2 or 3 teams from each county representing the area in tournaments hours and hours away, rather than everyone travelling miles to play a team from around the corner.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 6, 2019)

ItsCalledSoccer said:


> Completely agree. The travel time is ridiculous. I don't understand how Cal South has allowed and sanctioned for so many levels and competitions, it just weakens everything. As a parent from Orange County, I fail to understand why we should be playing anyone from outside of OC unless we have beaten all those around us. I had a conversation with another parent about playing State Cup within 'county limits' first, with the top 2 or 3 teams from each county representing the area in tournaments hours and hours away, rather than everyone travelling miles to play a team from around the corner.


I agree for the league, but part of the fun of state cup is playing teams you otherwise wouldn't get to play.


----------



## timbuck (Mar 6, 2019)

I said it in a prior post sometime last year. 
The “leagues” should be decided by major playing area. 
Great Park League
Silverlakes League 
Polo Fields / Oceanside  League
Galway Downs League
For LA and North-  what’s the best complex?  Maybe on a college campus?


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Mar 6, 2019)

focomoso said:


> I agree for the league, but part of the fun of state cup is playing teams you otherwise wouldn't get to play.


I know it may not be the same for all, but for us in OC there are enough teams to play, if everyone was under the same league structure. At the lower levels, there shouldn't be a need to drive over an hour to get a decent game. As you go up the pyramid, I understand the need for travelling slightly further (IE the counties could pair up to create a pure Flight 1 for each area).


----------



## focomoso (Mar 6, 2019)

timbuck said:


> For LA and North-  what’s the best complex?  Maybe on a college campus?


There really isn't a good site in LA proper. Or up in the valley that I know of.


----------



## GKDad65 (Mar 7, 2019)

Wherever you go bring your checkbook!!  That's one thing that will not change.


----------



## jpeter (Mar 15, 2019)

Looks like USL is getting into the youth league business now also:
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/usl-academy.16854/

USL Academy;
https://www.uslsoccer.com/news_article/show/1004181

For the boys there will eventually be  "3" so-called academy leagues:  Ussda, UPSL, and now USL

Spring leagues; nplwest, UPSL that are going Fall this year

Summer leagues or tournments going this year & next in the USL for a academy league startup in 2020.

CRL now known as CRL premier maybe expanding there league & play also.

ECNL is mulling the possibility of a "2" or secondary league mainly for the girls I hear.

Now where does leave the regular fall leagues; Coast, SCDSL, presidio?


----------



## Goforgoal (Mar 15, 2019)

Does anyone know more about what's going on with CRL? I heard some rumblings about CRL changes that might affect my DD's team but I have no idea why or how.


----------

